# Team 08 GSM Adelaide - Lets converge



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello All,

Since the old thread "Team 08 GSM Adelaide" is inaccessible, I thought of creating a new thread.

Following is my update:
Got to know Co was allocated in last week of Oct, currently in 8th week since visa lodged.

No email received from Co til date, so just waiting ray:


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

NBR said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Since the old thread "Team 08 GSM Adelaide" is inaccessible, I thought of creating a new thread.
> 
> ...


hi..

Have you uploaded all the docs in advance?

And how is your CO processing time history?


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> hi..
> 
> Have you uploaded all the docs in advance?
> 
> And how is your CO processing time history?




Hello

my Co from team 8 requested for form 80 for my spouse. i have supplied her form 80 for me and form 1221 for my spouse. later he demanded form 1221 for me ( primary applicant) and form 80 for spouse.. and she also requested tax document. i provided her IT return acknowledgement and receipts of bank for paid tax which i current paid.( for my former job tax were not deducted so i paid all tax for job 1 and for job 2 i paid leftover or partial tax as some amount was already deducted in salary.

now my CO is silent since 16 Nov. i dont know what she is doing. and when she send golden email of visa.

lets wait for her decision.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Varun1 said:


> hi..
> 
> Have you uploaded all the docs in advance?
> 
> And how is your CO processing time history?


I have uploaded all the docs expect Form 1221, even completed PCC and MCC.

What is this  CO processing time history? 

I never came across such update, how can I check this ? please guide me Buddy.


----------



## HUNKJATT (Dec 1, 2013)

NBR said:


> I have uploaded all the docs expect Form 1221, even completed PCC and MCC.
> 
> What is this  CO processing time history?
> 
> I never came across such update, how can I check this ? please guide me Buddy.


Hello friends..

I am also having the co from team 8...

this team is the slowest of all..


----------



## HUNKJATT (Dec 1, 2013)

Please share your CO initials from team 8 and date of allocation

Mine is "V".


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

HUNKJATT said:


> Please share your CO initials from team 8 and date of allocation
> 
> Mine is "V".


Even my CO is Viviane, assuming her initial is 'V'.


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I applied for189 visa on 9 Oct 13. My case is assigned to Adelaide Team 8 CO initial "C". I think CK. Does anybody else have same CO or any experience?


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for189 visa on 9 Oct 13. My case is assigned to Adelaide Team 8 CO initial "C". I think CK. Does anybody else have same CO or any experience?


Hi,

I also applied for 189 on 9th Oct 13.my CO is also CK.He dropped an email today requesting additional documents for Employment,Medicals,form1221/80


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

The old thread which i created has been removed and have asked the admin to look into this .... hope fully it should be accessible......

btw.... below is the udpate


Hi,

Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:

I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....

it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:

And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

murali2706 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also applied for 189 on 9th Oct 13.my CO is also CK.He dropped an email today requesting additional documents for Employment,Medicals,form1221/80


Hi, I also got email from him today. Requested documents are birth certificate, medicals, form 80, 1221.

Form 1221 - does it mean application will go through external checks and might take long time ?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Got CO today, she is from Adelaide Team 8, Initial: HG ...

I heard Team 8 is slowest in everything...

This is the email I got:



> I refer to your application for a Skilled - Independent (SI 189) visa and wish to advise that I am your Case Officer.
> 
> Your application is currently undergoing routine processing and this will take some considerable time. Please note that if we require any further information, we will contact you accordingly.


She didn't ask for any documents.

Anyone with this CO ?


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

sulight 11

I also have go the same co....


----------



## HUNKJATT (Dec 1, 2013)

OZIND said:


> The old thread which i created has been removed and have asked the admin to look into this .... hope fully it should be accessible......
> 
> btw.... below is the udpate
> 
> ...



congrats buddy.

ur co initials?


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

OZIND said:


> The old thread which i created has been removed and have asked the admin to look into this .... hope fully it should be accessible......
> 
> btw.... below is the udpate
> 
> ...


Congratulation OZIND.


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

Guys i have uploaded the docs on 9-DEC and also sent a mail to Team 8 with all required docs.

Can anybody advise about the time it might take to hear again from CO???


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

got visa grant today


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

i am thankful to this forum.. it helped me a lot. finally got visa today..
thankful to shell moderator other members. occupation 234111..190 vic ss. got visa within 60 days


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

prettypbg said:


> i am thankful to this forum.. it helped me a lot. finally got visa today..
> thankful to shell moderator other members. occupation 234111..190 vic ss. got visa within 60 days


Congratulation prettypbg.

Was your CO from team 8, this is such a shocker  from team 8.
Hope all the COs from team 8 pull their socks and provide some grants.


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

NBR said:


> Congratulation prettypbg.
> 
> Was your CO from team 8, this is such a shocker  from team 8.
> Hope all the COs from team 8 pull their socks and provide some grants.



Hi friends,

My CO is HG …Team 8, Adelaide…. Any idea if she is fast in granting visas? She only asked me Form 80 and nothing apart from that…I replied to that email by attaching the same.

I'm so close...cant wait for the grant.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys I was also asssigend from team 8 and no one contacted yet,i called diac before week and turned out I am with team 8 they have been assigned to me since 31st oct, but damn at least they should email that they are handling the case, can I know intials of my CO some how because they havent emailed or anything, well lets hope for the best.i emailed them last thu still no reply all documents uploaded except form 80 and 1221


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys I was also asssigend from team 8 and no one contacted yet,i called diac before week and turned out I am with team 8 they have been assigned to me since 31st oct, but damn at least they should email that they are handling the case, can I know intials of my CO some how because they havent emailed or anything, well lets hope for the best.i emailed them last thu still no reply all documents uploaded except form 80 and 1221



Dont worry buddy...I see grants coming from Team 8 too but u r rt...MY CO contacted me requested me for Form 80 only

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi All,

First of all Thanks for creating this thread, till date all team 8 guys were feeling neglected  from Team 8 COs and on this forum.

I am waiting from last 5 months (yesterday I have completed 5 months, this is my 6th month).

MY CO initials are VK, there are few of us who are allocated to her. I have received only one update from her after asking the status 3 times. Lets hope before going on Christmas she will grant.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

goodguy2 said:


> Dont worry buddy...I see grants coming from Team 8 too but u r rt...MY CO contacted me requested me for Form 80 only
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ...



thanks bro lets hope for the best.


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

amitso said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all Thanks for creating this thread, till date all team 8 guys were feeling neglected  from Team 8 COs and on this forum.
> 
> ...


wow thats too long bro ,what ur visa code is it 189 i guess ,independent visa takes really long btw , hope soon a good news.


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> wow thats too long bro ,what ur visa code is it 189 i guess ,independent visa takes really long btw , hope soon a good news.


No Man,

Thats a sad part, I am 190 from NSW.


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

amitso said:


> No Man,
> 
> Thats a sad part, I am 190 from NSW.


 Hope u get the grant soon bro…The timeframe is usually that long but its just not a good feeling when others get their visas who have lodged much after you….Like so many unwanted thoughts come up…I wish u a speedy grant brother.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> thanks bro lets hope for the best.


 A similar story like Amit…I wish u guys a speedy grants…. 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for189 visa on 9 Oct 13. My case is assigned to Adelaide Team 8 CO initial "C". I think CK. Does anybody else have same CO or any experience?


Even my CO is Christopher KERR "CK" got him on 6 Nov but since then no updates

Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

OZIND said:


> The old thread which i created has been removed and have asked the admin to look into this .... hope fully it should be accessible......
> 
> btw.... below is the udpate
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!

Regards
Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> Guys i have uploaded the docs on 9-DEC and also sent a mail to Team 8 with all required docs.
> 
> Can anybody advise about the time it might take to hear again from CO???


If you see the visa processing time it is 12 months for 189. CO normally do not reply to any status update request sent to them.
I have uploaded all the docs on 20 Nov and still waiting for an update.
No response is expected on document delivery too.

Regards
Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys I was also asssigend from team 8 and no one contacted yet,i called diac before week and turned out I am with team 8 they have been assigned to me since 31st oct, but damn at least they should email that they are handling the case, can I know intials of my CO some how because they havent emailed or anything, well lets hope for the best.i emailed them last thu still no reply all documents uploaded except form 80 and 1221


Why don't you upload Form 80 and 1221 also?
This will help you to avoid any further delays in processing the application.

Regards
Amit


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well that's what I was planning to .we are three me my wife n 4 year old son.I have to fill both 80 and 1221 for me and my wife right.


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> If you see the visa processing time it is 12 months for 189. CO normally do not reply to any status update request sent to them.
> I have uploaded all the docs on 20 Nov and still waiting for an update.
> No response is expected on document delivery too.
> 
> ...


Ohh, that's not good. I know the processing time is 12 months but in most cases it is way less than that. I just hope for the best...

Based on some forum posts this team is slow. Don't know why? May be they have lot to process.

May I know who is your CO?

Any way all the best to you. Wish you get grant soon.


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Ohh, that's not good. I know the processing time is 12 months but in most cases it is way less than that. I just hope for the best...
> 
> Based on some forum posts this team is slow. Don't know why? May be they have lot to process.
> 
> ...


 Hi Goin2Oz,

I like ur name.

Yeah by the looks of it and when compared to other Teams, Team 8 is comparatively slower…However I’ve seen some grants being issued from Team 8 of late. There is hope that before the holidays we might get the grant. Wish everyone here a quick grant.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

fahaditq8 said:


> Well that's what I was planning to .we are three me my wife n 4 year old son.I have to fill both 80 and 1221 for me and my wife right.


just for you and your wife, you are right


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> Ohh, that's not good. I know the processing time is 12 months but in most cases it is way less than that. I just hope for the best...
> 
> Based on some forum posts this team is slow. Don't know why? May be they have lot to process.
> 
> ...


Yeah of course the processing time is much lesser than listed on IMMI website, but you never know. I am expecting decision in Jan after holidays.
My CO is CK


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Goin2Oz,
> 
> I like ur name.
> 
> ...


Thanks Good Guy,

I just wish we move into year with new status


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Yeah of course the processing time is much lesser than listed on IMMI website, but you never know. I am expecting decision in Jan after holidays.
> My CO is CK


Now that's not at all good.... :-( my case is also with Mr CK.

I am not being restless but I still that we get grant in Dec 2013. Amen.


----------



## HUNKJATT (Dec 1, 2013)

HELLO GUYS,

TRIM STATUS and the adjoining documents link has been disappeared from my application portal...

Is it same for anyone in this forum...

Or is it because of new face of IMMI account service????????


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

I am aware of following cases pending with Mr CK,

amitk0703 (last communication : Docs uploaded: 20 Nov)
murali2706 (last communication : Docs uploaded: 9 Dec)
Goin2Oz (last communication : Docs uploaded: 9 Dec)


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> I am aware of following cases pending with Mr CK,
> 
> amitk0703 (last communication : Docs uploaded: 20 Nov)
> murali2706 (last communication : Docs uploaded: 9 Dec)
> Goin2Oz (last communication : Docs uploaded: 9 Dec)


Hope we all get positive response at the earliest.
Best of luck guys!!!!!!
Please update the thread once you receive the grant

Regards
Amit


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

I was looking for this Thread and finally found here after the merge.. 
My CO is EV and he asked additional docs on 7th Nov and 22nd Nov as well.

No updates after that. I sent a mail thrice..


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

deepajose said:


> I was looking for this Thread and finally found here after the merge..
> My CO is EV and he asked additional docs on 7th Nov and 22nd Nov as well.
> 
> No updates after that. I sent a mail thrice..


When did you submit the additional docs?
Do not send frequent emails to CO asking for updates or status as this might annoy them. They do not reply to emails like this.
My CO was assigned on 6 Nov and additional docs were submitted on 20 Nov. Waiting since then to hear from them.

Regards
Amit


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> When did you submit the additional docs?
> Do not send frequent emails to CO asking for updates or status as this might annoy them. They do not reply to emails like this.
> My CO was assigned on 6 Nov and additional docs were submitted on 20 Nov. Waiting since then to hear from them.
> 
> ...


I dint ask for a direct staus update. Just asked him whther he needs any further docs from me.. ANyways looks like this team is slow..anyone you know with the same CO 'EV'?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

deepajose said:


> I dint ask for a direct staus update. Just asked him whther he needs any further docs from me.. ANyways looks like this team is slow..anyone you know with the same CO 'EV'?


No but there are few on the following thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4042.html

Regards
Amit


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys whoever haven't yet filled the sheet up please do so with your information, specially do not leave Team and CO column empty ... Tnx .. will be helpful for all of us ..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&richtext=true


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks deepajose for directing me to this thread dedicated for expats with CO's from Team 8


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Got the visa*

Dear All 

I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today 

I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say 

Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information 

Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum 

I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck 

Thank you again 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I&#146;m thrilled to tell you that I&#146;ve received my GRANT today
> 
> ...


Congratulations Good guy...... Cheers.....
All the best for future endeavors...


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> ...


Congratssss...


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> ...


Congratulation on receiving Grant! Happy for you man........Its time for the celebrations....You have received the best Christmas and New year present.... So party hard and have fun.... Wish you best of luck for all your future endeavors!


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Happy to see that team 8 has started giving Grants!


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Congratulations Good guy...... Cheers.....
> All the best for future endeavors...




Thank you so much my friend. All the wishes means a lot to me. U guys have been a part of success in getting the grant.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

deepajose said:


> Congratssss...



Thank you so much deepajose. Wish u a speedy grant.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> ...



Great goodguy ... enjoy the moment ..


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> ...


Congratulation goodguy2, All the best.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

NBR said:


> Congratulation goodguy2, All the best.


Do you have Co from team 8 as well.... what are the initials of your CO?


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Great goodguy ... enjoy the moment ..


 Thanks Sunlight11,

I’m on cloud 9. Feel so happy to get the grant.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

NBR said:


> Congratulation goodguy2, All the best.



Thank you so much NBR. Wish u the same.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
my dreams has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :santa ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
My BIG THANK YOU to Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
Apologies if I have missed anyone.

Wishing speedy grants to ,deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,Rik ki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .


Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!

Thanks & Regards
Jerry9


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dreams has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :santa ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> ...


The long wait finally came to an end...Congrats..and happy for you..
Enjoyyy the moment....


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dreams has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :santa ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> ...


Congrats Jerry...All the best for future...


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

deepajose said:


> The long wait finally came to an end...Congrats..and happy for you..
> Enjoyyy the moment....


Many thanks for the wishes deepajose...it certainly was a long wait ....but was worth waiting for...

Wish you a speedy grant...!


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> Congrats Jerry...All the best for future...


Thanks Bro!....wish you good luck for a speedy grant!


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

*Contacting CO*

Hi to all people on this thread.

I called DIBP today to check the status of my application.
The 60 file limit has reached for me and so i emailed the attachments(3.5mb) to CO in the email.
I informed the person who speak to me on phone that i have emailed the documents to the CO in the email id shared by him when he communicated first(It is the team email id for Team 8).She asked me if i got any automated reply for the email is sent.I haven't got any automated replies from them.She informed that it is strange as we will get automated response stating "Thank you for contacting blah blah" and if it is not the case the email might not have been received.

I have forwarded the email again today after the call with DIBP and no automated response is received even now.

The 28 days limit to share all the documents requested completes on 30 Dec 2013.My CO initials are CK and i am worried now as he might be on leave as there were no response or replies from him.Is there any way in which I can ensure my documents are received.

Has anyone contacted Team 8 earlier to submit documents and got automated response from them?
Kindly someone clarify me and relieve me from tension.

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

murali2706 said:


> Hi to all people on this thread.
> 
> I called DIBP today to check the status of my application.
> The 60 file limit has reached for me and so i emailed the attachments(3.5mb) to CO in the email.
> ...


hi murali, did you check your spam folder? Sometimes, the automated response might have been routed to your spam folder. Did you check the email address correctly and verified it before sending email to them? Occasionally, you might have mis-typed the email id, but, no need to panic. Why don't you add their email id first to your contacts list of personal email id and then send an email to them. By doing this, you may ensure that the reply from them sent to your inbox instead of spam folder. Hope this helps.


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi murali, did you check your spam folder? Sometimes, the automated response might have been routed to your spam folder. Did you check the email address correctly and verified it before sending email to them? Occasionally, you might have mis-typed the email id, but, no need to panic. Why don't you add their email id first to your contacts list of personal email id and then send an email to them. By doing this, you may ensure that the reply from them sent to your inbox instead of spam folder. Hope this helps.


Hi sathiya

Thanks for the quick response and making my heart lighter.
I checked in spam folder and as you said added the email id to my contacts and resent the email.This time without the attachments(mentioned that they are already sent). got a automated reply.i am not sure if due to the size restrictions my earlier email is not received by them.

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Hope we all get positive response at the earliest.
> Best of luck guys!!!!!!
> Please update the thread once you receive the grant
> 
> ...


Hi Amit, have you got any update on your application?

I think our case officer is on leave and we may not hear from him at least till 1st/2nd week of Jan 2014. Status for documents on evisa portal still says "required".


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi Amit, have you got any update on your application?
> 
> I think our case officer is on leave and we may not hear from him at least till 1st/2nd week of Jan 2014. Status for documents on evisa portal still says "required".


I got an email from him last week for an extra document for my spouse which I submitted on Friday.
Since then no updates.
How do you know the CO is on leave?

Amit


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I got an email from him last week for an extra document for my spouse which I submitted on Friday.
> Since then no updates.
> How do you know the CO is on leave?
> 
> Amit


I don't know exactly i am just guessing because of no contact from co to anybody for many days.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> I don't know exactly i am just guessing because of no contact from co to anybody for many days.


They are on leave till today and also on 1st Jan.
So we may expect update from them by the second week.

Regards
Amit


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

amitk0703 said:


> They are on leave till today and also on 1st Jan.
> So we may expect update from them by the second week.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


hi amit, you are wrong. Not all case officers will be on leave till first week of January. Few of them may be on leave, but, most of them will resume to office this Monday and so we may expect some grants on Monday and Tuesday. who knows that your case officer may grant you visa on this Monday.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi amit, you are wrong. Not all case officers will be on leave till first week of January. Few of them may be on leave, but, most of them will resume to office this Monday and so we may expect some grants on Monday and Tuesday. who knows that your case officer may grant you visa on this Monday.


I did not say that they are vacation till first week


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...

Thanks...


----------



## Ashrom (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats deepajose


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


Congratulations,

May I know your CO initials?


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

amitso said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> May I know your CO initials?


Intial contacts were from EV.. But the grant is signed by RF..


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

Little confused, I think this is the standard practice team 8 has. Case will be allocated to 1 CO he will do checks, then another CO will contact you or give you the grant.

I have seen 2 cases like this.


----------



## Ashrom (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy new year everyone hope this new year brings us the much awaited grants ... Golden letters...


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello folks,

I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning. 

For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times. 

CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was signed off by RH.

My Advice: Be patient.

I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> ...



Woh Corker of a News NBR, congrats ... good to know Team 8 is functioning alright.. !


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats......


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy..!!!


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

All the best for future.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Goin2Oz said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> All the best for future.


Congrats NBR...wish you good luck!


----------



## OptimistNo1 (Jan 3, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Congrats......


Amitk0713,
I am new to this forum but very old as a silent viewer and 190 aug 2013 applicant.
Our timelines are almost similar
I contacted my CO after calling to DIBP and getting CO details on Nov12, her initials JN. Got first mail on Nov.18 requesting for additional docs & Form80. Submitted the same after a week on Nov25 and waiting. who is your CO?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

OptimistNo1 said:


> Amitk0713,
> I am new to this forum but very old as a silent viewer and 190 aug 2013 applicant.
> Our timelines are almost similar
> I contacted my CO after calling to DIBP and getting CO details on Nov12, her initials JN. Got first mail on Nov.18 requesting for additional docs & Form80. Submitted the same after a week on Nov25 and waiting. who is your CO?


CK Christopher Keer

Regards
Amit


----------



## OptimistNo1 (Jan 3, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> CK Christopher Keer
> 
> Regards
> Amit


oh ok AmitHope for the Best Goodluck to you!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

OptimistNo1 said:


> oh ok AmitHope for the Best Goodluck to you!


Thanks, same to you brother.
Update the thread once you receive yours.

Amit


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

*Co- ck*



amitk0703 said:


> Thanks, same to you brother.
> Update the thread once you receive yours.
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit

Have you got any updates from our CO Mr CK.
I can see the status of uploaded documents changed to received on 6-Jan-14 in evisa portal.
health status is shown as requested still and i am not sure if CO has reviewed the medicals.

I applied for 189 on 9 Oct 2013. There is a friend of mine who has applied on 20 Sep 2013 and with same CO (CK).CO requested documents for him on 20 Nov.He too have uploaded the documents on 8 Dec 2013 and the status changed to received on 13 Dec 2013 for him.

Hope we get some response or communication from CO by this month end.Wish we get our much awaited Grant by this month end 

Regards,
Murali


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

murali2706 said:


> Hi Amit
> 
> Have you got any updates from our CO Mr CK.
> I can see the status of uploaded documents changed to received on 6-Jan-14 in evisa portal.
> ...


I got a response day before yesterday by another CO Rebecca on behalf of CK. She asked me for few more things which I submitted.

Regards
Amit


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> I got a response day before yesterday by another CO Rebecca on behalf of CK. She asked me for few more things which I submitted.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


So we can expect an update by this month end.Once your case is cleared hope mine will be processed. From your timelines u applied on August 2013(2 months ahead of me). 

Advanced wishes for the grant man.

regards,
Murali


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

murali2706 said:


> So we can expect an update by this month end.Once your case is cleared hope mine will be processed. From your timelines u applied on August 2013(2 months ahead of me).
> 
> Advanced wishes for the grant man.
> 
> ...


Thanks Murali and same to you

Amit


----------



## OptimistNo1 (Jan 3, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Thanks Murali and same to you
> 
> Amit


Friends,
First, let me share the Happy News that I received 190 grant on January 8, 2014.
Fyr, I applied on 2-Aug-2013 and did PCC/Medicals on 28-aug-2013.
Got request for form 80 on Nov18, Grant on Jan-8th
wait and you will receive for sure. Patience and your hardwork will never go waste.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

OptimistNo1 said:


> Friends,
> First, let me share the Happy News that I received 190 grant on January 8, 2014.
> Fyr, I applied on 2-Aug-2013 and did PCC/Medicals on 28-aug-2013.
> Got request for form 80 on Nov18, Grant on Jan-8th
> wait and you will receive for sure. Patience and your hardwork will never go waste.


Congrats buddy.

Regards
Amit


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimistNo1 said:


> Friends,
> First, let me share the Happy News that I received 190 grant on January 8, 2014.
> Fyr, I applied on 2-Aug-2013 and did PCC/Medicals on 28-aug-2013.
> Got request for form 80 on Nov18, Grant on Jan-8th
> wait and you will receive for sure. Patience and your hardwork will never go waste.


hi buddy, congratulations for achieving visa grant and i wish you all the very best for your future endeavors in Australia.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

OptimistNo1 said:


> Friends,
> First, let me share the Happy News that I received 190 grant on January 8, 2014.
> Fyr, I applied on 2-Aug-2013 and did PCC/Medicals on 28-aug-2013.
> Got request for form 80 on Nov18, Grant on Jan-8th
> wait and you will receive for sure. Patience and your hardwork will never go waste.


Congrats buddy


----------



## leonidas (Feb 25, 2013)

Dear Expats,

Let me share the happy news that i received 189 grant on Jan 14, 14.
Thanks expats for all your help and guidance. Without your help i thinks it merely impossible to get the grant.


----------



## OptimistNo1 (Jan 3, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, congratulations for achieving visa grant and i wish you all the very best for your future endeavors in Australia.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks a lot to all of you, Friends!
Wishing you all get your PR at the earliest.
I'll be visiting forum time to time..post Qs if you have so...


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the request from my CO to upload form 80 and some more experience proof like salaries credit in to the bank all this was reuested two days a go uploaded n emailed. them back that i uploaded, so i guess some work is going on lets hope to hear some good news soon.

Thanks will keep you guys updated
Btw co helen


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> I got the request from my CO to upload form 80 and some more experience proof like salaries credit in to the bank all this was reuested two days a go uploaded n emailed. them back that i uploaded, so i guess some work is going on lets hope to hear some good news soon.
> 
> Thanks will keep you guys updated
> Btw co helen


Yes keep us updated !


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
Any questions please ask
CO HG


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

Hi All

We have got the Ticket to the Dreamland today (29 Jan 2014).Planning for the Big move by June to Melbourne.

Here is my timeline in short:


I applied for 189 with 65 points on 9 Oct 2013(3 Applicants)
Overloaded documents on 11 Oct 2013 and the file limit reached so that was not able to upload Tax documents and PCC.
Indian PCC Done on 18 OCT 2013 and applied for UK PCC on NOV and got it by 4 DEC 2013.
Waited for CO instructions to do medicals as we have known medical condition.
Was contacted by CO with initials CK from Team 8 on 3 Dec 2013 for Tax Documents,Medicals and PCC
Meds completed on 7 DEC 2013 and uploaded by clinic on 12 DEC 2013, PCC and additional Documents shared via email on 9 DEC 2013.
Contacted by CO again on 13 Jan 2014 as the tax documents I shared were password protected.Replied back to his query on same day with unlocked tax documents.
Again CO contacted on 20 Jan 2014 for signing form 815 Health undertaking.Emailed it on 21 Jan 2014 and got grant today.


My advice to all people lodging and awaiting speedy grant is that organise your documents and front-load them.If you are not contacted by CO after the speculated time for your visa category it means CO is working on your case and he/she will contact you only when something is required from you.

Every case is unique and don't compare with others Timeline and get tensed or confused.

All the best for Speedy Grant everyone.

Last but not the least thanks everyone in the forum who keep the momentum and faith of people like me and keep us stay cool when our adrenaline pumps up always.You are now integral part of my life.:llama:

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO Initials KR*

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update.

I accepted EOI on 18th January 2014. I started front loading all documents as per the recommendation. It took time because I had to get a PCC from Dubai, UAE. I had to make a trip to Dubai to get this done. So I got my PCC from Dubai + India & got the Medicals done by 12th February. However my wives PCC was still pending. 

14th Feb, I got an email from CO asking for my wives PCC and Birth Proof for myself, it seems Passport as Birth Proof is not okay. Need Birth Certificate or School Leaving.

So on 14th, after I got an email from CO, I had all this organised & uploaded on 14th. 

I can see that the document status has since changed from Requested to Received for the two items that were uploaded. 

I am now waiting to hear from CO.

Cheers

BT


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

lovebt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update.
> 
> ...





Congrats Dear !!!

You must be in seventh heaven cheering your grant......

I am going to apply for visa soon and was wondering whether School Leaving Certificate or 10th Passing Certificate is a valid birth proof ?

Do they request any Affidavit for not having birth certificate?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*Birth Proof*



dhawalswamy said:


> Congrats Dear !!!
> 
> You must be in seventh heaven cheering your grant......
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Just a school leaving certificate in English is good. 

They did not ask for anything else..

Cheers

BT


----------



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I also got CO assigned from Adelaide GSM Team 8 initials JN. Any one who got the same CO and there experience with the said CO.


----------



## niroshanl (Jan 14, 2014)

khalidshaikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I also got CO assigned from Adelaide GSM Team 8 initials JN. Any one who got the same CO and there experience with the said CO.



Hey 

Any update from your CO, I guess i have got the samfe CO , CO asked for medicals back on 27 and submitted on the 2nd April have not heard ever since

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Hi All,

CO assigned from Adelaide GSM Team 8 initials RC. Any one who got the same CO and whats their experience with her?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

khalidshaikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I also got CO assigned from Adelaide GSM Team 8 initials JN. Any one who got the same CO and there experience with the said CO.





niroshanl said:


> Hey
> 
> Any update from your CO, I guess i have got the samfe CO , CO asked for medicals back on 27 and submitted on the 2nd April have not heard ever since
> 
> ...


Any update guys ?

Regards


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey same team


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi
I had "received" notification against "Character Evidence" where I had uploaded one of my visiting country's PCC (Dominican Republic). Today I uploaded my own country's (Indian)PCC and the status of that document link changed to "Required". What i did wrong here? how can I change this status to received back again?


----------



## Pepraoz (May 17, 2012)

It is normal. Was requested the previous status, right? The system should take some days to change the status from required to received.



delvy said:


> Hi
> I had "received" notification against "Character Evidence" where I had uploaded one of my visiting country's PCC (Dominican Republic). Today I uploaded my own country's (Indian)PCC and the status of that document link changed to "Required". What i did wrong here? how can I change this status to received back again?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

hey Friends, Count me in to the gang. its a difficult waiting time now:horn:
I was assigned with Ms. LG.


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello all..My CO is also from Team gsm 08. Initials Ms. KR.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> Hello all..My CO is also from Team gsm 08. Initials Ms. KR.


Are you on 189? Which docs requested?


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

ALIPA said:


> Are you on 189? Which docs requested?


To cut the long story short, mine is 175, skill Independent (April'10 filing). The CO was assigned in April'14 and I was asked to furnish additional proofs like Form-16, Bank statements, besides Form-80, PCC and Medicals. All documents were submitted on 13th May. Waiting to hear further from CO. 

Do you guys reckon, if I should follow up with my CO on the status or would it be too early at this point?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

RDKalra said:


> To cut the long story short, mine is 175, skill Independent (April'10 filing). The CO was assigned in April'14 and I was asked to furnish additional proofs like Form-16, Bank statements, besides Form-80, PCC and Medicals. All documents were submitted on 13th May. Waiting to hear further from CO.
> 
> Do you guys reckon, if I should follow up with my CO on the status or would it be too early at this point?


Holy mother of God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You filed visa in 2010 ????????? Do you mind telling me that why it took so long in your case ?

Man , you are 1 patient guy , take a bow


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

prseeker said:


> Holy mother of God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You filed visa in 2010 ????????? Do you mind telling me that why it took so long in your case ?
> 
> Man , you are 1 patient guy , take a bow


 I filed my case in April'10 and in July'10, after new guidelines were introduced, it was moved to priority-5, under which the allocation happens only after priority 3 and 4 cases are allocated. The authorities allocated a CO only recently.

I had almost given up hope, so this recent movement in my case has given me some hope!!!!


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

RDKalra said:


> I filed my case in April'10 and in July'10, after new guidelines were introduced, it was moved to priority-5, under which the allocation happens only after priority 3 and 4 cases are allocated. The authorities allocated a CO only recently.
> 
> I had almost given up hope, so this recent movement in my case has given me some hope!!!!


Don't worry bro , your time has arrived . I am sure we are about to get the good news . You will be in my prayers . Never loose hope because no defeat is final until you stop trying .

Keep us posted .


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Don't worry bro , your time has arrived . I am sure we are about to get the good news . You will be in my prayers . Never loose hope because no defeat is final until you stop trying .
> 
> Keep us posted .


Yep I'm also feels that some happy news around the corner...


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> To cut the long story short, mine is 175, skill Independent (April'10 filing). The CO was assigned in April'14 and I was asked to furnish additional proofs like Form-16, Bank statements, besides Form-80, PCC and Medicals. All documents were submitted on 13th May. Waiting to hear further from CO.
> 
> Do you guys reckon, if I should follow up with my CO on the status or would it be too early at this point?


I think you can follow up with co with a kind email just to make sure everything received or not. Even I feel to send her an email but waiting to lapse 2 weeks. I sent docs on may 20. Wish you best of luck man...


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

prseeker said:


> Don't worry bro , your time has arrived . I am sure we are about to get the good news . You will be in my prayers . Never loose hope because no defeat is final until you stop trying .
> 
> Keep us posted .


Thanks bro!!


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

ALIPA said:


> I think you can follow up with co with a kind email just to make sure everything received or not. Even I feel to send her an email but waiting to lapse 2 weeks. I sent docs on may 20. Wish you best of luck man...


Thanks Alipa!! Its been 2 weeks now since i submitted my docs. Would drop an email in a day or two, lets see what the CO has to say.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> Thanks Alipa!! Its been 2 weeks now since i submitted my docs. Would drop an email in a day or two, lets see what the CO has to say.


Guys, still no grants from team 8


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Been waiting for 8 months ...  still seems have to wait some more ...


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Been waiting for 8 months ...  still seems have to wait some more ...


Security checks ?


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

ALIPA said:


> Guys, still no grants from team 8


Finally finally finally!! the long awaited email arrived today at 7 am. The wait is now over and I have been granted PR. My CO was from team-8, initials - KR. The CO has given us almost an year for first entry in Australia, which gives us ample time to plan our first visit.

Though I have mostly been a spectator on this forum, but, a big thank you to all the seniors who have patiently answered my queries in the last few months.

All the very best to people who are waiting for their grants!!


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hearty Congrats Kalra!


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> Finally finally finally!! the long awaited email arrived today at 7 am. The wait is now over and I have been granted PR. My CO was from team-8, initials - KR. The CO has given us almost an year for first entry in Australia, which gives us ample time to plan our first visit.
> 
> Though I have mostly been a spectator on this forum, but, a big thank you to all the seniors who have patiently answered my queries in the last few months.
> 
> All the very best to people who are waiting for their grants!!


Wow..that's great news mate....have a big party. You deserve it. Many many congratulations....this is really fantastic


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

RDKalra said:


> Finally finally finally!! the long awaited email arrived today at 7 am. The wait is now over and I have been granted PR. My CO was from team-8, initials - KR. The CO has given us almost an year for first entry in Australia, which gives us ample time to plan our first visit.
> 
> Though I have mostly been a spectator on this forum, but, a big thank you to all the seniors who have patiently answered my queries in the last few months.
> 
> All the very best to people who are waiting for their grants!!


Congrats Kalra 
Wish you a successful life in aussieland


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

is this group for subclass 190????.... kindly can anyone reply if they received their grant.... my signature mentions my dates and co assigned on 11.04.2014.....I am in team 8 too ...


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

SO do i have the same lg as my co  any luck >>>???? she has not replied to even one mail i sent  hoping and praying she replies with a positive ans




ALIPA said:


> hey Friends, Count me in to the gang. its a difficult waiting time now:horn:
> I was assigned with Ms. LG.


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

Are you 189 or 190 ??? 




ALIPA said:


> hey Friends, Count me in to the gang. its a difficult waiting time now:horn:
> I was assigned with Ms. LG.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Karen0510 said:


> Are you 189 or 190 ???


I'm on 189.. I can't see signature as I use mobile app. Urs 190? Its long time since CO contact you?


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

Karen0510 said:


> SO do i have the same lg as my co  any luck >>>???? she has not replied to even one mail i sent  hoping and praying she replies with a positive ans


I have seen at least 5 members waiting reply from LG.

iam in the same boat.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Eswar_Rao said:


> I have seen at least 5 members waiting reply from LG.
> 
> iam in the same boat.


Oh loosing hope


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Eswar_Rao said:


> I have seen at least 5 members waiting reply from LG.
> 
> iam in the same boat.


My CO initials are JN.
Any1 with the same CO ?


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

Yup I am waiting for an ans from co and sub class 190



ALIPA said:


> I'm on 189.. I can't see signature as I use mobile app. Urs 190? Its long time since CO contact you?


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

Subclass 190 is on a stand still..... so all will get news only after july 1st week//// so lets ray:ray:ray:ray:



Eswar_Rao said:


> I have seen at least 5 members waiting reply from LG.
> 
> iam in the same boat.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Karen0510 said:


> SO do i have the same lg as my co  any luck >>>???? she has not replied to even one mail i sent  hoping and praying she replies with a positive ans


My CO is HG, also never replies to any email.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> My CO is HG, also never replies to any email.


That's problem with their system. Somebody need to acknowledge right? I'm also confused after send the CO requested data. Not sure whether CO received it or not. Please god put a light on team 8


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> That's problem with their system. Somebody need to acknowledge right? I'm also confused after send the CO requested data. Not sure whether CO received it or not. Please god put a light on team 8


There hasn't been much activity by team 8 recently, has there ?
Any1 rem the last grant / activity by team 8 co's ?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> There hasn't been much activity by team 8 recently, has there ?
> Any1 rem the last grant / activity by team 8 co's ?


There was a recent one. Details can see in this thread. Check few pages back. Ggats it no any other


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> That's problem with their system. Somebody need to acknowledge right? I'm also confused after send the CO requested data. Not sure whether CO received it or not. Please god put a light on team 8


Well I do get the Auto-Reply email that says they've received my email.... but CO never gets back with any actual reply ... That makes me think they just don't bother replying. It's kind of uncomfortable as I'm not being able to sure what's really going on and if the app is under processing or what ...

Problem is not all the COs are like that, majority of them are alright, its just some of them .....


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well I do get the Auto-Reply email that says they've received my email.... but CO never gets back with any actual reply ... That makes me think they just don't bother replying. It's kind of uncomfortable as I'm not being able to sure what's really going on and if the app is under processing or what ...
> 
> Problem is not all the COs are like that, majority of them are alright, its just some of them .....


Your application has been processing for nearly 6-7 months. I think you should call DIBP and check the status.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Your application has been processing for nearly 6-7 months. I think you should call DIBP and check the status.


Ya its into its 8th month ... but standard for us is 12 -15 months .. I'm just a bit worried about the non-responsiveness of CO ..


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

I think we will see some good number of grants in July. Not so far, fellas, stay put!


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Guys, any light from team 8? Where is oue beautiful lady LG?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Guys, any light from team 8? Where is oue beautiful lady LG?


Me too waiting for RC


----------



## navant (Mar 27, 2014)

We r awaiting for grant and n similar lines (189 visa) 
and all req docs submitted on 27th may .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

navant said:


> We r awaiting for grant and n similar lines (189 visa)
> and all req docs submitted on 27th may .:fingerscrossed:


Anybody here who called to CO? In the mail that CO sent me has one number. I think it should be her direct number. Thinking whther to give a call or not


----------



## navant (Mar 27, 2014)

No not yet ..I have mailed her couple of times ,but no reply ..even for docs we shared no reply ..I am planning to call after 2-3days if no update ..any others called ?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

navant said:


> No not yet ..I have mailed her couple of times ,but no reply ..even for docs we shared no reply ..I am planning to call after 2-3days if no update ..any others called ?


Same here. We submitted the docs on 28th May and no reply. Then 3-4 days later we mailed to check the medical status, but no reply again. Its been nearly 2 weeks.
My CO initials - JN


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

Well I was very relieved to find this forum. 

Our Case Officer's initials are JM. We are eagerly awaiting the grant, we currently on a 457 with the threat of redundancy imminent. 

Good luck to everyone, what a wealth of knowledge these forums are. 

Linola

271311 - EOI Lodged: 22.02.14 - Visa Invite: 23.02.13 - Visa Lodged: 24.02.14 - CO Assigned & Medicals & Form 80 requested: 30.03.14 - Medicals: 04.04.14 - Form 80 uploaded: 10.04.14 - Grant ???


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Linola said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well I was very relieved to find this forum.
> 
> ...


Whoa...I saw some news for 457. Is this type processing


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

I called DIAC a few days ago and was advised that it would be 2-4 weeks so fingers crossed. All we can do is pray!


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Linola said:


> I called DIAC a few days ago and was advised that it would be 2-4 weeks so fingers crossed. All we can do is pray!


Hi Linola, did you call them using 131881? How long did you wait to receive a one at the other end? I tried once and couldn't wait that long. So hang


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

I was on hold for 1.5 hours. I called at about 2pm, maybe first thing in the morning would be best?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Linola said:


> I was on hold for 1.5 hours. I called at about 2pm, maybe first thing in the morning would be best?


Well that mean patience...let's see jiw ut goes this week


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I tried contacting CO Yesterday, and the operator said they cannot transfer to co,

and told us if co haven't contacted you after you mailed them, that means they do not need any 

more information and might get grant soon.


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

i heard from agent that, since 190 and 457 quota is full, they might also hold 189, till july not sure it is true or not?

Wish you good luck to all of us, hope we will get our grants soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Linola said:


> I was on hold for 1.5 hours. I called at about 2pm, maybe first thing in the morning would be best?



I was on hold for 1 hr and eventually was connected to the operator. I would suggest to try in morning (Australia timing) as i did.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.

Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact.

Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc....

Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.
> 
> ...


So far no grants for this week. Wake up team 8


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> Finally finally finally!! the long awaited email arrived today at 7 am. The wait is now over and I have been granted PR. My CO was from team-8, initials - KR. The CO has given us almost an year for first entry in Australia, which gives us ample time to plan our first visit.
> 
> Though I have mostly been a spectator on this forum, but, a big thank you to all the seniors who have patiently answered my queries in the last few months.
> 
> All the very best to people who are waiting for their grants!!


Dear RDKalra:

I have sent you one important Private Message. Please do reply.

Many thanks in advance!

Cheers,

Zahoor


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

zahoorahmed said:


> Dear RDKalra:
> 
> I have sent you one important Private Message. Please do reply.
> 
> ...


Let me check that Zahoor and revert.


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I am 489 onshore applicant. After a long wait on phone, I got to know that my CO was from Team8. It took 3 months for allocation in my case. I mailed the team; for which my CO replied back saying that he was assigned for my case without any further details (*cb2406*: You may mail the team to know more about your CO or your case if they reply).
My question for now is: a friend of mine said that Adelaide teams were assigned for offshore applicants; while, onshore applicants are assigned to Brisbane teams. May I know if it true? Any other onshore applicants with Team8?
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am 489 onshore applicant. After a long wait on phone, I got to know that my CO was from Team8. It took 3 months for allocation in my case. I mailed the team; for which my CO replied back saying that he was assigned for my case without any further details (*cb2406*: You may mail the team to know more about your CO or your case if they reply).
> My question for now is: a friend of mine said that Adelaide teams were assigned for offshore applicants; while, onshore applicants are assigned to Brisbane teams. May I know if it true? Any other onshore applicants with Team8?
> Thanks.



Can you please provide me the mail id so that i shoot a mail to know CO. What all things do i have to mention in mail.


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Friends, I am 489 onshore applicant. After a long wait on phone, I got to know that my CO was from Team8. It took 3 months for allocation in my case. I mailed the team; for which my CO replied back saying that he was assigned for my case without any further details (cb2406: You may mail the team to know more about your CO or your case if they reply). My question for now is: a friend of mine said that Adelaide teams were assigned for offshore applicants; while, onshore applicants are assigned to Brisbane teams. May I know if it true? Any other onshore applicants with Team8? Thanks.


I don't think so, im an onshore applicant and im assigned to team 8.


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys, So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials. Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact. Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc.... Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


 I dont know what is making team8 slow. By the way, we both share similar date for co and lodgement date.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

mirval said:


> I dont know what is making team8 slow. By the way, we both share similar date for co and lodgement date.


Do you have CO assigned to your case?


----------



## zahoorahmed (May 31, 2014)

RDKalra said:


> Let me check that Zahoor and revert.


Thanks RDKalra!

I'm re-posting the question here. Many thanks in advance!!!

Dear RDKalra:

Firstly, many congrats on getting the grant-letter, last month!

I would be really grateful to you if you please give me one little input from your-side that will give me valuable insight/lead on my case's understanding.

Actually my timeline is very much similar with your one, in terms of visa type, application lodgment, CO assignment, Medical/PCC request etc...

My detailed timeline is mentioned in my signature.

As a matter of fact, I didn't get my grant so far and upon my query with my CO, she stated that my Security Checks are in progress. As, I'm from Pakistan (i.e. in High Risk country list); I already understand that Security Checks are longer than for India (as in your case). But what is crucial for me to understand is that 'when' my Security Checks were actually started. Despite my multiple queries my CO is not telling me that.

I believe there might two possibilities:

Possibility # 1: My Security checks were actually initiated in Sep-2013; when I submitted, on request of DIBP, important particulars (Form 80/1221 & CV) {Good case for me!}

Possibility # 2: My Security checks are just started in May-2014; after the submission of Medical-n-PCCs {Bad case for me!}

Finally my QUESTION with you is: "Whether you were also requested for 'Form 80/1221 & CV' in somewhere late 2013 (e.g. Sep-2013 in my case)?" (I'm asking this to understand if it has any relation of this request with Security Checks)

I will be really grateful for your this input.

Many thanks!

Warm regards,

Zahoor


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

RGK2013 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am 489 onshore applicant. After a long wait on phone, I got to know that my CO was from Team8. It took 3 months for allocation in my case. I mailed the team; for which my CO replied back saying that he was assigned for my case without any further details (*cb2406*: You may mail the team to know more about your CO or your case if they reply).
> My question for now is: a friend of mine said that Adelaide teams were assigned for offshore applicants; while, onshore applicants are assigned to Brisbane teams. May I know if it true? Any other onshore applicants with Team8?
> Thanks.



Hi I am an onshore applicant with Team 8. 

:yo::yo:


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Do you have CO assigned to your case?


yes


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

Eswar_Rao said:


> Hi I am an onshore applicant with Team 8.
> 
> :yo::yo:


me too


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

kavith said:


> me too


onshore applicants are processed generally faster (infact nearly double the speed of offshore applicants, as far as I've seen in the forum).
But yes, with super team 8, you never know.


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

Hi all
I am applying for 489 visa . EOI has been files and my score is 60. May i know how much are my chances for selection ?
Another thing ... 489 visa holders can have same benefits like 189/190 ( medical,education etc)


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Kavith and Eswar you have saved me from too much anxiousness. It is now saved for the process of grant  Lets hope things to happen soon. My prayers and wishes for all you guys.
Hi cb2406, I am not very sure if we can share emails ids in forums as the very few I have seen got hidden characters all along. Sorry mate.


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi all
> I am applying for 489 visa . EOI has been files and my score is 60. May i know how much are my chances for selection ?
> Another thing ... 489 visa holders can have same benefits like 189/190 ( medical,education etc)


The 60 points includes points offered for state of territory nomination as well right? With 60 points you have all rights and chances to get selected. However, no hardly anyone can predict the time. My wishes for you to get soon.
489 visa holders dont get the same benefits as 189 or 190 in any of the above mentioned. Infact 489 is a provisional visa, while 189 or 190 are permanent residency visas. However, 489 would pave the way for PR. In 2 years time from grant if you fulfil the requirements of 489 you can get PR through which you can benefit all benefits.
Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2014)

kavith said:


> me too


Did CO contact you? In my case there has been no contact and i came to know only when i called up DIBP but they didnt disclose the CO initials only the team name.


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

RGK2013 said:


> The 60 points includes points offered for state of territory nomination as well right? With 60 points you have all rights and chances to get selected. However, no hardly anyone can predict the time. My wishes for you to get soon.
> 489 visa holders dont get the same benefits as 189 or 190 in any of the above mentioned. Infact 489 is a provisional visa, while 189 or 190 are permanent residency visas. However, 489 would pave the way for PR. In 2 years time from grant if you fulfil the requirements of 489 you can get PR through which you can benefit all benefits.
> Cheers.


Yes correct ,points offered with state sponsor .I wanted to apply for 190 visa, but my experience will be 8 years in this year in November. I am not sure frequently changing rule for immigration thats why applied for 489 . If i do not get any invitation until November than i will re-submit EOI for 190 visa . What do you suggest ? 
Is it easy to get PR who is holding 489 ?


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Did CO contact you? In my case there has been no contact and i came to know only when i called up DIBP but they didnt disclose the CO initials only the team name.


Yes.. I called up DIBP. CO has not contacted yet. They told it will take 10 weeks for processing. SO I am planning to call them after 10 weeks on June 24th


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

Zahoor, I just replied to your private message.


----------



## navant (Mar 27, 2014)

Last 3 weeks were very silent from Adelaide 8 team , hoping for better week and Some actions ..


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

The waiting is absolutely unbearable....I am really hoping to hear something this week. It is so frustrating to see other people being granted visas after a month or two...what is with this team?? 

Hopefully this week brings lots of grants!

271311 - EOI Lodged: 22.02.14 - Visa Invite: 23.02.13 - Visa Lodged: 24.02.14 - CO Assigned & Medicals & Form 80 requested: 30.03.14 - Medicals: 04.04.14 - Form 80 uploaded: 10.04.14 - Grant ???


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Linola said:


> The waiting is absolutely unbearable....I am really hoping to hear something this week. It is so frustrating to see other people being granted visas after a month or two...what is with this team??
> 
> Hopefully this week brings lots of grants!
> 
> 271311 - EOI Lodged: 22.02.14 - Visa Invite: 23.02.13 - Visa Lodged: 24.02.14 - CO Assigned & Medicals & Form 80 requested: 30.03.14 - Medicals: 04.04.14 - Form 80 uploaded: 10.04.14 - Grant ???


Absolutely true my friend. Pls god have something on team 8.....


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Absolutely true my friend. Pls god have something on team 8.....


I have checking mails for every alert in my mobile. It is really frustrating. Exactly 2 months since i lodged my visa. 
Please Team 08, Grant me a visa..


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

I think its not with this team only, overall grants are slowed down. July as it seems will bring good news to us.


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

kavith said:


> I have checking mails for every alert in my mobile. It is really frustrating. Exactly 2 months since i lodged my visa.
> Please Team 08, Grant me a visa..


Same here kavith, 2 months since lodged the visa and nearly 20 days since all requested docs provided. 
Since then there is no communication with the CO. Not even replying to mail which we had sent 2 weeks back asking for medical status.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> Same here kavith, 2 months since lodged the visa and nearly 20 days since all requested docs provided.
> Since then there is no communication with the CO. Not even replying to mail which we had sent 2 weeks back asking for medical status.


So I'm not alone. Atleast that's a relief..


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

All i can say is - we are bunch of unlucky souls who have been chosen to experience what "Wait" means ant thats why our application were picked up this team!! I am 100% sure in my case


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

What is happening with this team, the people who have applied after us also got the grant.

I think that last grant from this team was on 30th May 2014 it has been 16 days that there is no grant from this team.

By seeing the grant from other team i wish i was in Brisbane team.

Anyone have case officer LG from this team?


----------



## navant (Mar 27, 2014)

koleth said:


> What is happening with this team, the people who have applied after us also got the grant.
> 
> I think that last grant from this team was on 30th May 2014 it has been 16 days that there is no grant from this team.
> 
> ...


I am also a lucky one , who have LG as our CO.:frusty:


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

navant said:


> I am also a lucky one , who have LG as our CO.:frusty:


I think ALIPA's CO is also LG


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

Another day goes by and no grant. 

I actually feel like this is slowly sending me insane...

271311 - EOI Lodged: 22.02.14 - Visa Invite: 23.02.13 - Visa Lodged: 24.02.14 - CO Assigned & Medicals & Form 80 requested: 30.03.14 - Medicals: 04.04.14 - Form 80 uploaded: 10.04.14 - Grant ???


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

koleth said:


> What is happening with this team, the people who have applied after us also got the grant.
> 
> I think that last grant from this team was on 30th May 2014 it has been 16 days that there is no grant from this team.
> 
> ...


Me.......


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

koleth said:


> I think ALIPA's CO is also LG



even i Got my Co as LG.

and i know one more guy from this forum ho got LG aswell.


----------



## navant (Mar 27, 2014)

Eswar_Rao said:


> even i Got my Co as LG.
> 
> and i know one more guy from this forum ho got LG aswell.


When I see your timeline ,u mentioned as CO confirm that only medical pending in May and submitted , how she confirmed did u called her or email her , as per our experience we don't get any response to the email


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

navant said:


> When I see your timeline ,u mentioned as CO confirm that only medical pending in May and submitted , how she confirmed did u called her or email her , as per our experience we don't get any response to the email


When i got Co assigned on feb 6th, she sent me an email stating that i have to do my medicals, i replied to her that i have already done that, and she replied me back 
on feb 21st that my medicals are only pending. after that i tried to contact on may 26th no reply after that.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

I think they have clearly communicated to most applicants that visa quota is nearly finished for this year and new grants will come by July. 
I don't see any problem with our allocated team, its just that we need to wait a lil more.


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

Few more days and many will hear a good news


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah. I also think rhat its just 2 more weeks


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

navant said:


> I am also a lucky one , who have LG as our CO.:frusty:


My CO is JN.
Any1 else with the same CO ?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> I think they have clearly communicated to most applicants that visa quota is nearly finished for this year and new grants will come by July.
> I don't see any problem with our allocated team, its just that we need to wait a lil more.


Hi Musa,

The case of quota being finished and applicants being informed are all 190 visa cases. I do not think any 189 visa applicants have been communicated with the same mail.

But yes, looking at the slowdown of visa grants over the last 2-3 weeks, looks like quotas are nearly over or some team changes might be happening before start of new year.


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

I have not received any communication from my CO since 30 March 2014 and certainly nothing in relation to visa quotes. I have applied for a 189. 

There is just no transparency in this process at all and I really feel that is what is driving me so mad. You just don't know what is going on and there is effectively no one to tell you either!


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Hi Musa,
> 
> The case of quota being finished and applicants being informed are all 190 visa cases. I do not think any 189 visa applicants have been communicated with the same mail.
> 
> But yes, looking at the slowdown of visa grants over the last 2-3 weeks, looks like quotas are nearly over or some team changes might be happening before start of new year.


Or may be some sort of a freeze towards the end of the year


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Linola said:


> I have not received any communication from my CO since 30 March 2014 and certainly nothing in relation to visa quotes. I have applied for a 189.
> 
> There is just no transparency in this process at all and I really feel that is what is driving me so mad. You just don't know what is going on and there is effectively no one to tell you either!


Hey Linola, that's a long wait. Security checks?


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Linola said:


> I have not received any communication from my CO since 30 March 2014 and certainly nothing in relation to visa quotes. I have applied for a 189.
> 
> There is just no transparency in this process at all and I really feel that is what is driving me so mad. You just don't know what is going on and there is effectively no one to tell you either!


Hey Linola, Are you from Ireland? Living in Sydney? If yes for two, then something fishy, for Europeans the immigration process is almost trivial and grants for onshore applicants are almost instant. With these two high values, I'm quite confused what would have delayed your application for almost 4 months


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

I know that is why I am so on edge/concerned


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

GOT IT.

The Golden email from Golden co :LG.


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

Congrats )


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

Eswar_Rao said:


> GOT IT.
> 
> The Golden email from Golden co :LG.


This Morning went to Melbourne Immi to Apply for Bridging Visa B to travel Overseas.

after 1 hr, Got an Golden email form Co :laser::laser:


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

Eswar_Rao said:


> This Morning went to Melbourne Immi to Apply for Bridging Visa B to travel Overseas.
> 
> after 1 hr, Got an Golden email form Co :laser::laser:


I'm hoping that perhaps spells good news for all of us! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Congrats to you and enjoy the celebrations!!


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Eswar_Rao said:


> GOT IT.
> 
> The Golden email from Golden co :LG.


Heartiest congratulations...that's a super best news for many of us. That means still LG working


----------



## Eswar_Rao (Nov 27, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Heartiest congratulations...that's a super best news for many of us. That means still LG working


Thanks Guys,

You are grants are just around the corner. Just wait for big surprise.

Wishing you all a Good luck.

KK


----------



## navant (Mar 27, 2014)

Eswar_Rao said:


> GOT IT.
> 
> The Golden email from Golden co :LG.


Congrats ...and wish you all the best !!


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

Eswar_Rao said:


> GOT IT. The Golden email from Golden co :LG.


Many congrats !!!


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

Eswar_Rao said:


> GOT IT.
> 
> The Golden email from Golden co :LG.


Congratulation!!! All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone got E.V as CO. He seems to be bit tough guy. 

Contacted me on 8th May and asked for Payslip, Bank Statement, etc.. as evidence for employment, for which I have not claimed any points. I sent him a mail stating that I have not claimed any points for this and he again asked me to submit it. 

Submitted whatever I had along with Notary Attested Statutory Declaration on 22nd May. Sent him a reminder on 13th June and no reply yet. Hope that the documents submitted are fine for him.

Anybody got Grant from E.V recently ?!!


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got E.V as CO. He seems to be bit tough guy.
> 
> ...


We all feel the same way.. I think CO doing on their own way and taking time as they want. Saw many cases, that after giving reminders next hour granted..they got some kind of buffer I guess. Somebody need to remind about it


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

LG = letter of grant


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

Eswar_Rao said:


> GOT IT.
> 
> The Golden email from Golden co :LG.




Hey Dude, Congrats a lot !! but tell me u applied way back on 16-Jan . right .. then why your case was delayed until now as you already completed your 3 months on 16-Apr ?

Usually they take max of 3 months to process 189 visa ?
if it's delayed beyond 3 months , then it's either due to external security checks - which in case of India doesn't requires a long time ..... or some documents pending from your side... so I am wondering what made ur case delayed?


261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got E.V as CO. He seems to be bit tough guy.
> 
> ...


WoW well if no points have been claimed, a Ref Letter is enough, CO is complicating things.. .... what if you didn't have the docs? ...


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> WoW well if no points have been claimed, a Ref Letter is enough, CO is complicating things.. .... what if you didn't have the docs? ...


No buddy, have seen in most of the cases they ask for this proofs. It should be just to bwnon safer side


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> No buddy, have seen in most of the cases they ask for this proofs. It should be just to bwnon safer side


On the other hand I've not seen cases where CO wanted proof docs other than Ref Statement if no points are claimed.. In fact it is a dangerous thing to do and may invoke real complexities from not only applicants point of view but also COs processing too.

An applicant can manage the required points WITHOUT work experience, so once he saw he already got the points, BUT he doesn't have all the Work Docs, he'll still go on applying BECAUSE the rules say you don't have to have those proof docs if you are not claiming points. 

So now what CO would do? Refuse his case, if CO does that, the applicant would straightway go to MRT and Win the case first hand... putting COs performance in question. 

Thus COs know they will not be able to deny the applicant for not having those docs, so if you cant deny, then why would you ask the applicant and create hassles for both ???? 

Their processing practices sometimes confuse me heavily.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> On the other hand I've not seen cases where CO wanted proof docs other than Ref Statement if no points are claimed.. In fact it is a dangerous thing to do and may invoke real complexities from not only applicants point of view but also COs processing too.
> 
> An applicant can manage the required points WITHOUT work experience, so once he saw he already got the points, BUT he doesn't have all the Work Docs, he'll still go on applying BECAUSE the rules say you don't have to have those proof docs if you are not claiming points.
> 
> ...


hey Sunlight11,
What the thing with your application. its been a long time right?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> hey Sunlight11,
> What the thing with your application. its been a long time right?


Well average timeframe for 189 applicants from our country is 15 months ...


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well average timeframe for 189 applicants from our country is 15 months ...



15 months is too long dude ... I hope you have seen the DIPB website stating that normally 189 processing standard time is 3 months ... 
therefore there must be a strong reason why its 12 months for you ? Do you know by any chance?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

vicky10sep said:


> 15 months is too long dude ... I hope you have seen the DIPB website stating that normally 189 processing standard time is 3 months ...
> therefore there must be a strong reason why its 12 months for you ? Do you know by any chance?


Ya I know about the 3 months ... But Majority of the Islamic, African and Russian Nations go through External Security Check done by ASIO on behalf of Australian Government .... this takes time, anywhere between 1 - 2 years ... that 3 months thing that you see in their Website is not applicable to us.


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

Visitkangaroo,

I think you have applied visa 3 months. Did you get a chance to talk to DIBP and get an update.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

ALIPA said:


> So I'm not alone. Atleast that's a relief..


Guys, what is the status of documents uploaded last(for eg. form 80, form 1221 etc) for you ?

Mine is in requested status


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

kavith said:


> Visitkangaroo, I think you have applied visa 3 months. Did you get a chance to talk to DIBP and get an update.


according to the visa tracker table he already got a visa grant on 5 june 2014.


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

koleth said:


> Guys, what is the status of documents uploaded last(for eg. form 80, form 1221 etc) for you ?
> 
> Mine is in requested status


I uploaded the pending documents on May 22nd and still it is showing as requested..Sent a follow up mail to co, but no reply.. Hope the co is waiting for July 

Cheers!


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

koleth said:


> Guys, what is the status of documents uploaded last(for eg. form 80, form 1221 etc) for you ?
> 
> Mine is in requested status


Same.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

mirval said:


> according to the visa tracker table he already got a visa grant on 5 june 2014.


where is the visa tracker tool?


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

sowmy said:


> where is the visa tracker tool?


you can see here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Friends,
Please do me a favour. I guess most of the mates hanging in this thread should have received an email from CO and its from team 8. In that email, can you see a direct number other than 131881? If so, can you please share it? If you feel worry to publish, then please PM me. well, i tried to call the number i found in the mail from CO. But, it doesn't work at all.

Thanks,


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Friends,
> Please do me a favour. I guess most of the mates hanging in this thread should have received an email from CO and its from team 8. In that email, can you see a direct number other than 131881? If so, can you please share it? If you feel worry to publish, then please PM me. well, i tried to call the number i found in the mail from CO. But, it doesn't work at all.
> 
> Thanks,


Alipa, Could you please share your CO's initials and her/his phone #?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Its LG. No contact number. There is a number in her sugnature. But, its not a phonw no.(60026181)


----------



## navant (Mar 27, 2014)

Got the golden mail today ..feeling great ..I will share more details soon ..thanks to all in forum wishing all the best to others who are awaiting ...


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

navant said:


> Got the golden mail today ..feeling great ..I will share more details soon ..thanks to all in forum wishing all the best to others who are awaiting ...


Congrats Dude .. long wait for you as well .. 
enjoy the moment !!


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

navant said:


> Got the golden mail today ..feeling great ..I will share more details soon ..thanks to all in forum wishing all the best to others who are awaiting ...


Congratulation Mate!! Wish you and your family all the very best...


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

navant said:


> Got the golden mail today ..feeling great ..I will share more details soon ..thanks to all in forum wishing all the best to others who are awaiting ...


Congrats friend..


----------



## gaby-zzy (Jun 16, 2014)

hello, I am a newb here. Could anyone tell me what is admin or moderator's ID ?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Navant, iyour grant is a great news. Especially because its the same CO assigned to me. Thank you for the wonderful news. I tried desperetely to find a contact number to calm directly to them. Now i can have peace for some time. Party... party...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaby-zzy said:


> hello, I am a newb here. Could anyone tell me what is admin or moderator's ID ?


I have just sent you a message


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello. 

New to this forum. 

Here's my timeline: 
Invited: Oct 2013
Lodged: Oct 2013
CO: Dec 2013 / CK / Adelaide GSM Team 8 
Form 80: Dec 2013 
Grant: (waiting)


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

navant said:


> So, now time to share some details back to forum..especially the story it happened today, as you all see from my timeline , we applied for 189 visa on April 8, and Submitted all docs on May 27, but we havnt got any feedback or response. We emailed 3 mails requesting ack but no response..Finally after long waiting , i decide to call the immi adelaide , as soon as 9 am in morning, after 30 mts waiting call got connected, and when we explained the details, the response was shocking, after checking with CO , the customer service person said CO havnt received the docs , But it is sent clearly from our side and got auto response as well on May 27.. So they request to send again, We sent all docs AGAIN , and called immi AGAIN after 1 hour again , the response is they havnt received the doc , Finally Customer care person gave the CO direct email id ( not a rocket science to find this, it is [email protected]) , u can find this detail in the signature of CO email.., and we sent the email to CO .. After 1 Hour we got the GRANT email ...So lessons learnt are esp guyz who shared their final set of docs and awaiting grant , please dont hesitate to call to verify CO actually received all the docs .. Because you may presume you shared all docs, but CO might have not received it and will drag your waiting , So better to get ack by phone , if they ack that they received the final set of docs and processing .Grant is on the way..its matter of time .. Once again thanks to people in the forum . even though i was inactive .this was one place i was keep hanging when i was feeling frustrated on my Grant , and All the best for speedy grant to others


Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

Many thanks for sharing Navant. 

Our application also has been on queue for 6 months already. We got a request for Form 80 but after that no feedback. Twice we requested for acknowledgement but haven't received any yet. Since the automatic replies we get indicate that it is a guarantee that document attachment were received, and it discourages inquiring anything case specific, we had been patiently waiting. 

Congratulations! Here's hoping a speedy grant will come for the rest of us who do not have it yet.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> Many thanks for sharing Navant.
> 
> Our application also has been on queue for 6 months already. We got a request for Form 80 but after that no feedback. Twice we requested for acknowledgement but haven't received any yet. Since the automatic replies we get indicate that it is a guarantee that document attachment were received, and it discourages inquiring anything case specific, we had been patiently waiting.
> 
> Congratulations! Here's hoping a speedy grant will come for the rest of us who do not have it yet.


Are you on 189? 6 months too long. Call them!


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

navant said:


> Got the golden mail today ..feeling great ..I will share more details soon ..thanks to all in forum wishing all the best to others who are awaiting ...


Congratulations Navant.


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

navant said:


> Got the golden mail today ..feeling great ..I will share more details soon ..thanks to all in forum wishing all the best to others who are awaiting ...


Hi Navant, 

Please let us know if you have submitted form 80.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I just found this thread, looks the right place for me as I am sailing in the same boat as you all. 

As mentioned in my signature, I applied for the visa (subclass 189) along with all the respective documents, PCC and Medicals on May 16th.. I was contacted by my CO (Initials: LG) from Team 8, Adelaide, to submit form 1221 on May 29th and which I reverted with, the next day..

I didn't hear from the CO afterwards.. I sent her an email on June 9th to ensure she received the documents, but there have been no revert on that.

I tried to call on the number given in the email, she sent but it seems, it doesn't exist.

Is anyone experiencing the same issue? Can anyone provide me their call center number so that I can get in touch with them.


Thanks..


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> Its LG. No contact number. There is a number in her sugnature. But, its not a phonw no.(60026181)


Hi Alipa, I have been assigned the same CO (Initials: LG). I tried calling her on the same no. what you mentioned (as it was given under her name in the email) and went crazy trying. 

Were you able to find any other no., she can be contacted at? or a customer care no. 

Please share.


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> Are you on 189? 6 months too long. Call them!


Thanks Alipa. I will follow your advice and try to call them next week. 

We lodged subclass 189 last October and got CO allocation last December. Our CO, CK, requested form 80 which we submitted through our ImmiAccount and via Adelaide GSM Team 8 email. 

No mail from CO after that, even our follow up emails were only answered by automated replies which discourage sending follow up emails btw. It's already been 8 months since we lodged, and 6 months since we got CO allocation. 

If I got a baby pet at the time we lodged, I imagine it probably is an adult right now. :shocked:


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Alipa, I have been assigned the same CO (Initials: LG). I tried calling her on the same no. what you mentioned (as it was given under her name in the email) and went crazy trying.
> 
> Were you able to find any other no., she can be contacted at? or a customer care no.
> 
> Please share.


Only option is hotline. 131881


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> Thanks Alipa. I will follow your advice and try to call them next week.
> 
> We lodged subclass 189 last October and got CO allocation last December. Our CO, CK, requested form 80 which we submitted through our ImmiAccount and via Adelaide GSM Team 8 email.
> 
> ...


Oh man, you should have called them long time ago my friend.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> Only option is hotline. 131881


Ok.. But then can you suggest me how to make a call on that number, as I believe it is only for for those who are in Australia.. How did you call them?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Ok.. But then can you suggest me how to make a call on that number, as I believe it is only for for those who are in Australia.. How did you call them?


Its 0061131881. On average you will need to stay in IVR for 1 hour.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> Its 0061131881. On average you will need to stay in IVR for 1 hour.


Thanks Alipa for the quick revert.. I will try this option on Monday..


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

I callwd DIBP today. Guy who answered said there is no note whether team 8 received the docs that I sent them or not. He suggest me to email to team 8 to check. I said, allready mailed them with the query but no response. His response was " then you have to wait"...  I must called later on to catch another better one


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

Grant received this morning everyone from LG!!! 

Case Officer's Initials were JM.... 

Lodged back on 24/02/14 - have no idea why it took almost four months but just shows you that they are obviously a little behind...timeline below...

Visa lodged: 24/02/14 - Case Officer 'JN'/Medicals and Form 80s requested - 30/3/14 - Visa Granted 23/06/14

SO RELIEVED!!!

Good luck to all waiting!!!!


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Linola said:


> Grant received this morning everyone from LG!!!
> 
> Case Officer's Initials were JM....
> 
> ...


Many Congratulation Friend... Its great start for a fresh week. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Linola said:


> Grant received this morning everyone from LG!!!
> 
> Case Officer's Initials were JM....
> 
> ...


Congrats Linola 

Would you mind sharing the contact number of your CO? It should be displayed in the grant email (or any other emails from CO). Many thanks


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

Linola said:


> Grant received this morning everyone from LG!!!
> 
> Case Officer's Initials were JM....
> 
> ...


Congratulations !! It was a long wait for you !!


----------



## Linola (Jun 10, 2014)

No phone number on the grant i'm afraid...just the usual 131881... 

Good luck everyone, your day will come. It was a long wait for me, but remember no news is good news!


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> I callwd DIBP today. Guy who answered said there is no note whether team 8 received the docs that I sent them or not. He suggest me to email to team 8 to check. I said, allready mailed them with the query but no response. His response was " then you have to wait"...  I must called later on to catch another better one


I think you and me got the same guy. I also asked the same question and the guy on the other end told me there is no note and told me to wait for CO response.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

mirval said:


> I think you and me got the same guy. I also asked the same question and the guy on the other end told me there is no note and told me to wait for CO response.


Guy should be fed up with rains of calls ..


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Linola said:


> Grant received this morning everyone from LG!!!
> 
> Case Officer's Initials were JM....
> 
> ...


Congrats Linola 
Even I have the same CO, good to know she's back from vacation


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

Congratulations Linola! 

I think I also got the same person when I called this morning. 
There is no note and that we should wait for a response from CO, he said. 

I guess we received similar responses. 
Sadly, I am still in the dark why my application is now 8 months since lodged and 6 months since last CO contact. 

I'll keep my hopes high and send another follow up via email.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> Congratulations Linola!
> 
> I think I also got the same person when I called this morning.
> There is no note and that we should wait for a response from CO, he said.
> ...


Hey friend, give it a try again. I did it. At second time, There was a beautiful voice and she wasnvery pleasent. Patiently, checked my data online and answered me. That first guy, I don't have words. I waited 1 hour just to hear that same thing...


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Hey friend, give it a try again. I did it. At second time, There was a beautiful voice and she wasnvery pleasent. Patiently, checked my data online and answered me. That first guy, I don't have words. I waited 1 hour just to hear that same thing...


What did she tell you ?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

mirval said:


> What did she tell you ?


Well, according to her, thy can't see mt form 80 eventhough I emailed and uploaded. But same for my wife could see. So I uploaded doc again and also mailed to team 8 again. Will wait and check again.


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Well, according to her, thy can't see mt form 80 eventhough I emailed and uploaded. But same for my wife could see. So I uploaded doc again and also mailed to team 8 again. Will wait and check again.


Thanks for the info. Will try again from my side tomorrow.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

mirval said:


> Thanks for the info. Will try again from my side tomorrow.


Anyway, remember that processing time for 189 is 3 months


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> Hey friend, give it a try again. I did it. At second time, There was a beautiful voice and she wasnvery pleasent. Patiently, checked my data online and answered me. That first guy, I don't have words. I waited 1 hour just to hear that same thing...


Thanks Alipa. I'm glad you got lucky. 

Perhaps I should call them again. I would like to believe that each of them are helpful, it's just that some of them go the extra mile to help. 

I have the same curiosity as mirval. What did she tell you?


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> Thanks Alipa. I'm glad you got lucky.
> 
> Perhaps I should call them again. I would like to believe that each of them are helpful, it's just that some of them go the extra mile to help.
> 
> I have the same curiosity as mirval. What did she tell you?


As I said, I wanted to confirm that documents that I sent were received by them or not. She kindly checked and verified by open them. Did you resend the docs?


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> Well, according to her, thy can't see mt form 80 eventhough I emailed and uploaded. But same for my wife could see. So I uploaded doc again and also mailed to team 8 again. Will wait and check again.


If you send an email to them with an attachment, a response is usually sent back to confirm that the attachment is received. Were you able to receive an automated reply after sending the email? I noticed that when you upload documents in the portal, it sometimes won't give you an error if an upload failed. So uploading and sending it through email I think is a wise thing you did. 

It would be great if you get notified if a document request has lapsed deadline because they haven't received any, or has received one that they can't open. 

I hope your issue gets resolved soon.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> If you send an email to them with an attachment, a response is usually sent back to confirm that the attachment is received. Were you able to receive an automated reply after sending the email? I noticed that when you upload documents in the portal, it sometimes won't give you an error if an upload failed. So uploading and sending it through email I think is a wise thing you did.
> 
> It would be great if you get notified if a document request has lapsed deadline because they haven't received any, or has received one that they can't open.
> 
> I hope your issue gets resolved soon.


No ack. Even today nothing. Will call them again tomorrow morning...


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> As I said, I wanted to confirm that documents that I sent were received by them or not. She kindly checked and verified by open them. Did you resend the docs?


We did asked if there is anything else needed from us and if our Form80 was received last year. The document wasn't opened. The person on the other line just advised me to wait for CO feedback. 

I will ask again the next time I call. And probably would request if they can test opening it. I should wish myself luck.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> We did asked if there is anything else needed from us and if our Form80 was received last year. The document wasn't opened. The person on the other line just advised me to wait for CO feedback.
> 
> I will ask again the next time I call. And probably would request if they can test opening it. I should wish myself luck.


Accept my deep wishes as well


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

Hi Expats,
anybody got CO "Rebecca Clarke" from Team 8".No update after delay mail .... waiting


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

sowmy said:


> Hi Expats,
> anybody got CO "Rebecca Clarke" from Team 8".No update after delay mail .... waiting


I am not certain if the mails we send reach them. Sent several follow ups but with no response too. It is probably best if you call them like others of us here. 

Best regards.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

AriesSantiago said:


> I am not certain if the mails we send reach them. Sent several follow ups but with no response too. It is probably best if you call them like others of us here.
> 
> Best regards.


Tnx for the reply. What's your occupation & visa type ?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi Expats,
> anybody got CO "Rebecca Clarke" from Team 8".No update after delay mail .... waiting


Hello, It is advisable to use Initials of Case Officers.


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

sowmy said:


> Tnx for the reply. What's your occupation & visa type ?


261312 mate. subclass 189.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Granted granted... buddy arries, make a call would do something


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Granted granted... buddy arries, make a call would do something


Congrats dude! Did you call your CO today?


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Granted granted... buddy arries, make a call would do something


If you dont mind can you share the contact


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> Its 0061131881. On average you will need to stay in IVR for 1 hour.


Bro.. It's not working for me.. Can you tell me any other number I can try my luck with..

Any call Center no.? Unable to find any online.. 

Thanks..


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Bro.. It's not working for me.. Can you tell me any other number I can try my luck with..
> 
> Any call Center no.? Unable to find any online..
> 
> Thanks..


If you are looking for DIBP the number is 1300364613


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Granted granted... buddy arries, make a call would do something


Hi Alipa, Congrats.. Your grant has given me some hope...
Please let me know if CO contacted you sometime back and asked form 80


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

kavith said:


> If you are looking for DIBP the number is 1300364613


Thanks bro.. But I am looking for a number to contact Team 8, Adelaide.. My CO didn't mention any contact no. in the email while she asked me for Form 1221. 

And doesn't reply to my esquires.. I have already sent her 2 mails after submitting the Form 1221. 

Also the no. +61 131 881 is not working for me.. 

If anyone knows the no. Please share..

Thanks..


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

ALIPA said:


> Granted granted... buddy arries, make a call would do something


Congrats


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Thanks bro.. But I am looking for a number to contact Team 8, Adelaide.. My CO didn't mention any contact no. in the email while she asked me for Form 1221. And doesn't reply to my esquires.. I have already sent her 2 mails after submitting the Form 1221. Also the no. +61 131 881 is not working for me.. If anyone knows the no. Please share.. Thanks..


i dont think you can contact the team directly, even co. You have to go through customer service. The are the only guys who are able to pass you to the co.


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

kavith said:


> Hi Alipa, Congrats.. Your grant has given me some hope...
> Please let me know if CO contacted you sometime back and asked form 80


Hi Kavith,

Yours and my timeline is very similar and CO hasn't been assigned to me as well .. not sure why ... whereas many people on this forum have been already granted even applied much later than us. God knows how DIBP assigns the CO's .
we can just wish grants for all of us waiting ... 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

vicky10sep said:


> Hi Kavith,
> 
> Yours and my timeline is very similar and CO hasn't been assigned to me as well .. not sure why ... whereas many people on this forum have been already granted even applied much later than us. God knows how DIBP assigns the CO's .
> we can just wish grants for all of us waiting ...
> ...


For me CO is assigned on May 15th. Can you check with DIBP abt that
But CO has not contacted yet..

Can you confirm if you have submitted form 80

what is form 1023?

Lets hope for the best we will soon get grant... All the best


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

kavith said:


> For me CO is assigned on May 15th. Can you check with DIBP abt that
> But CO has not contacted yet..
> 
> Can you confirm if you have submitted form 80
> ...


I checked with them last week and they said that it is with a Team but no CO assigned yet.
Form 1023 is notification of wrong answers to the DIBP . I did some stupid mistakes hence I corrected them in and uploaded

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

vicky10sep said:


> Hi Kavith,
> 
> Yours and my timeline is very similar and CO hasn't been assigned to me as well .. not sure why ... whereas many people on this forum have been already granted even applied much later than us. God knows how DIBP assigns the CO's .
> we can just wish grants for all of us waiting ...
> ...


Hey guys,

You have many more people for company than you think there are 
I got fed up of expecting something in my inbox each morning only to wake up to see nothing exciting waiting for me. :rip: The worst bit is the lack of information about what is happening with your application, especially when other's applications seem to be moving faster than ever.....
If you call the DIBP helpdesk for information, you waste an hour of your time and your money only to be told what you already know and nobody ever bothers to send any replies via email.....I dont even get automated acknowledgement emails 
In conclusion, I believe that one cannot do much to speeden it up. However it does not hurt to give a try calling and emailing them if you think you have been waiting long enough 
All the best to all of us waiting and congratulations to all the people who made it!

Regds, 
K


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

kavith said:


> For me CO is assigned on May 15th. Can you check with DIBP abt that But CO has not contacted yet.. Can you confirm if you have submitted form 80 what is form 1023? Lets hope for the best we will soon get grant... All the best


Mine is may 13, just called and they said my document is received, i also told them if they have received form80 and 1221, and they confirmed its received. At the end of our conversation with the customer service staff, i asked them how long i have to wait they said 3-6 months. I dont know on what basis though!


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> Granted granted... buddy arries, make a call would do something


Congratulations Alipa!

I also got my grant today. :whoo:

Would like to thank everyone who helped me here. Especially Alipa who gave me tips at a time when I most need them. Thanks buddy!

Hope everyone that's still waiting will also get a grant too soon. 

Cheers!


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

AriesSantiago said:


> Congratulations Alipa! I also got my grant today. :whoo: Would like to thank everyone who helped me here. Especially Alipa who gave me tips at a time when I most need them. Thanks buddy! Hope everyone that's still waiting will also get a grant too soon. Cheers!


what time did you get yours ?


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> Congratulations Alipa!
> 
> I also got my grant today. :whoo:
> 
> ...


Hey.. Congrats Bro.. Can you share your timeline.. 

HMalhotra


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

mirval said:


> what time did you get yours ?


6 hours back from the time of this response. 

It looks like my data is not yet in VEVO. 
Have to try again in a few days. 

2 grants from team 8 in 1 day. That's amazing.


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

Linola said:


> Grant received this morning everyone from LG!!!


Congratulation Mate!! All the very best...


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

AriesSantiago said:


> 6 hours back from the time of this response. It looks like my data is not yet in VEVO. Have to try again in a few days. 2 grants from team 8 in 1 day. That's amazing.


thats great, you deserve a huge party, you waited for 8 months isn't it?


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

AriesSantiago said:


> 6 hours back from the time of this response.
> 
> It looks like my data is not yet in VEVO.
> Have to try again in a few days.
> ...


Hi Aries,

Congrats on your grant 
Did you call DIBP and got your grant after that ? Or you get it directly ?


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

mirval said:


> thats great, you deserve a huge party, you waited for 8 months isn't it?


Thanks. It was 8 months since lodged. A huge party I will have indeed.


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

huzefa85 said:


> Hi Aries,
> 
> Congrats on your grant
> Did you call DIBP and got your grant after that ? Or you get it directly ?


Thank you. I called DIBP and sent a follow up to my CO. 
I got my grant shortly after that.


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Thanks bro.. But I am looking for a number to contact Team 8, Adelaide.. My CO didn't mention any contact no. in the email while she asked me for Form 1221. And doesn't reply to my esquires.. I have already sent her 2 mails after submitting the Form 1221. Also the no. +61 131 881 is not working for me.. If anyone knows the no. Please share..
> Thanks..


Hello HMalhotra, the number +61 131 881 did not work using my landline. However, using my cellphone or Skype works. I just tried it. Good luck.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

navant said:


> So, now time to share some details back to forum..especially the story it happened today, as you all see from my timeline , we applied for 189 visa on April 8, and Submitted all docs on May 27, but we havnt got any feedback or response. We emailed 3 mails requesting ack but no response..Finally after long waiting , i decide to call the immi adelaide , as soon as 9 am in morning, after 30 mts waiting call got connected, and when we explained the details, the response was shocking, after checking with CO , the customer service person said CO havnt received the docs , But it is sent clearly from our side and got auto response as well on May 27.. So they request to send again, We sent all docs AGAIN , and called immi AGAIN after 1 hour again , the response is they havnt received the doc , Finally Customer care person gave the CO direct email id ( not a rocket science to find this, it is [email protected]) , u can find this detail in the signature of CO email.., and we sent the email to CO .. After 1 Hour we got the GRANT email ...So lessons learnt are esp guyz who shared their final set of docs and awaiting grant , please dont hesitate to call to verify CO actually received all the docs .. Because you may presume you shared all docs, but CO might have not received it and will drag your waiting , So better to get ack by phone , if they ack that they received the final set of docs and processing .Grant is on the way..its matter of time ..
> 
> Once again thanks to people in the forum . even though i was inactive .this was one place i was keep hanging when i was feeling frustrated on my Grant , and All the best for speedy grant to others


Thanks lot for sharing this @navant

I also followed navant and got grant:first:
Whoever is waiting for long pls do call them up


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> Congratulations Alipa!
> 
> I also got my grant today. :whoo:
> Cheers!


Congratulation and all the very best!!! Could you please share your timeline please!..


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> Hello HMalhotra, the number +61 131 881 did not work using my landline. However, using my cellphone or Skype works. I just tried it. Good luck.


Hey.. That's what I was wondering.. How could other people call on the same no. from other countries when I couldn't.. I will try with my mobile tomorrow.. 

Thanks a lot buddy..


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

manmvk said:


> Congratulation and all the very best!!! Could you please share your timeline please!..


Thanks. Here's my timeline: 

2013 Sep: Medicals
2013 Sep: PCC
2013 Oct: Lodged
2013 Dec: CO 
2013 Dec: Form 80 
2014 Jun: Grant

Subclass 189 
Adelaide GSM Team 8


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey friends,
What a relief. It is a great feeling. I gave resignation. Now planing for next stage.
My special thanks goes to navant and Koleth.

Actually, I had a reasonable doubt that there can be something wrong with email box of team8. Even we sent docs, COs not receiving them. 

My advice is, if you wait about 2 months, then you can give a try by calling DIBP. +61131881 can assist you. if it is not working first time, give it a try again.

A lot things to plan and do. Will stay in touch.
For the PR Seekers, Wish you all for a speedy grant


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats to all those who received their grants by calling up CO/DIBP who were lucky to have CO assigned to their but can someone suggest what should be done in cases where 2 months have already passed, all documents uploaded, no CO assigned but on calling up DIBP got to know that team is working on it but still no sign of grant or any communication.


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Congrats to all those who received their grants by calling up CO/DIBP who were lucky to have CO assigned to their but can someone suggest what should be done in cases where 2 months have already passed, all documents uploaded, no CO assigned but on calling up DIBP got to know that team is working on it but still no sign of grant or any communication.


same here mate !! 
i am not sure what mistake I did ... 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

In this case, you may need to wait another 1 month as I think. I was able to communicate to them because they asked me to provide form 80 and I wanted to folow up. But, in your case I can think that they have all required documents and your grant is around the corner.


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

ALIPA said:


> In this case, you may need to wait another 1 month as I think. I was able to communicate to them because they asked me to provide form 80 and I wanted to folow up. But, in your case I can think that they have all required documents and your grant is around the corner.


Thanks mate .. but may i know the reason why 1 month ?


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello folks,

In the last few weeks we came across multiple instances where the documents were not received by the CO. I was worried that this might be the case since I shared the form 1221 on 30/05 and had not heard anything back. I sent multiple reminder emails to confirm they have received the documentation and even called once last week but to no avail. After this I had completely given up trying to get a response on it. 
However today my CO replied to my email from 30/05 just to confirm that she has received the evidence shared and that she will be in touch shortly. 

Below are few of my observations for my case particularly: 
1) Each time they requested for a document/form they waited for a full 28 days before they picked up my application again. 
2) My CO works only 2 days a week ( I found from her signature) 

I learnt the hard way that because of the request for documents twice I lost 56 days of time. I recommend that you immediately upload your form 80 and 1221 in case if you have not done. This can cost you upto 28 days for each request for clarification/documentation. 
Another thing I learnt is that its not necessary that once they asked for documentation they will not come again asking for more. It can happen multiple times and you basically lose time in the too and fro emails. So dont hold back any information or evidence. Instead give as much evidence that you can gather for quicker turn around times. 
Hope that helps! All the best with your applications....

I'm back to waiting for my grant but atleast I know the days of the week that I can expect to see the grant


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

vicky10sep said:


> Thanks mate .. but may i know the reason why 1 month ?


Wait, wait n wait and when you loose patience, shoot a mail to Team looking into your case and this sh**ty reply you get from them.....

"UNCLASSIFIED

Dear Mr XYZ (Loser waiting for a CO),

Please be advised that your application for skilled migration is currently pending allocation to a case officer and will be considered in due course.

Thank you for your patience in this matter.

Regards,
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection"

My reaction to this mail - :confused2:  :noidea:    :hurt: :Cry: :yell: :smash: :amen:


----------



## AriesSantiago (Jun 20, 2014)

cb2406 said:


> Congrats to all those who received their grants by calling up CO/DIBP who were lucky to have CO assigned to their but can someone suggest what should be done in cases where 2 months have already passed, all documents uploaded, no CO assigned but on calling up DIBP got to know that team is working on it but still no sign of grant or any communication.


2 months is not a hard deadline to get CO allocation. Give it a few more weeks. I rarely see CO allocation reaching 3 months. 

Try to gather and provide all the evidence you may need so that by the time you have CO allocation, the grant won't be that far. 

All the best.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

AriesSantiago said:


> 2 months is not a hard deadline to get CO allocation. Give it a few more weeks. I rarely see CO allocation reaching 3 months.
> 
> Try to gather and provide all the evidence you may need so that by the time you have CO allocation, the grant won't be that far.
> 
> All the best.


Done with all the front loading part, only wish to God is to see CO communication be it direct grant or additional document requirement.


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks, In the last few weeks we came across multiple instances where the documents were not received by the CO. I was worried that this might be the case since I shared the form 1221 on 30/05 and had not heard anything back. I sent multiple reminder emails to confirm they have received the documentation and even called once last week but to no avail. After this I had completely given up trying to get a response on it. However today my CO replied to my email from 30/05 just to confirm that she has received the evidence shared and that she will be in touch shortly. Below are few of my observations for my case particularly: 1) Each time they requested for a document/form they waited for a full 28 days before they picked up my application again. 2) My CO works only 2 days a week ( I found from her signature) I learnt the hard way that because of the request for documents twice I lost 56 days of time. I recommend that you immediately upload your form 80 and 1221 in case if you have not done. This can cost you upto 28 days for each request for clarification/documentation. Another thing I learnt is that its not necessary that once they asked for documentation they will not come again asking for more. It can happen multiple times and you basically lose time in the too and fro emails. So dont hold back any information or evidence. Instead give as much evidence that you can gather for quicker turn around times. Hope that helps! All the best with your applications.... I'm back to waiting for my grant but atleast I know the days of the week that I can expect to see the grant


May I know your CO Initials.


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

mirval said:


> May I know your CO Initials.


It is RC


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello folks,

Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know 
Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages .....its a grant for me and my wife 

Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams! 

After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy 
But when i read it was a grant, I was happy 

yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next 
I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....

Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. 


Regards,
K


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Do i need to submit form 80 for spouse and child also?


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks, Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages .....its a grant for me and my wife Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams! After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy But when i read it was a grant, I was happy yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps.... Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. Regards, K


congrats!


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

kavith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do i need to submit form 80 for spouse and child also?


That one for all applicants above 16.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys.. 

I couldn't connect to the number +61 131 881 from either of land line and mobile.. I read in the other threads.. People could only connect to this no. via skype credit..

So just a piece of info for those who plan to call team 8 would be to call via skype..

In my case, its been just 1 1/2 months.. I have read people saying that the DIBP people do not entertain your calls if you call them before 3 months from the date you applied.. 

Thinking of waiting for some more time before I try calling them again..


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Guys.. I couldn't connect to the number +61 131 881 from either of land line and mobile.. I read in the other threads.. People could only connect to this no. via skype credit.. So just a piece of info for those who plan to call team 8 would be to call via skype.. In my case, its been just 1 1/2 months.. I have read people saying that the DIBP people do not entertain your calls if you call them before 3 months from the date you applied.. Thinking of waiting for some more time before I try calling them again..


Man be patient, there are cases in this forum who has received grant from team 8 after 8 months. I suggest you to wait until 3 months.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Two more days to go... hoping 1st July brings good news to all of us.


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
Don't know how
Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


----------



## kavith (Sep 1, 2013)

It was from Brisbane 33 not 08. It is a typo


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

kavith said:


> It was from Brisbane 33 not 08. It is a typo


Congratulations kavith...


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Guys.. 

I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there.. 

I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..

So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature.. 

We take things for granted after we achieve them.. 

Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..

And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!

Thanks once again..
H Malhotra


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys, 
Finally after 3 months of wait by the grace of god. I got my grant today. Thank you all for your suggestions and help. Congrats, Hmalhotra to you as well.


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys.. I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there.. I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there.. So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature.. We take things for granted after we achieve them.. Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process.. And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..! Thanks once again.. H Malhotra


congrats mate


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

mirval said:


> congrats mate


Thanks bro.. Wish you the same. .Party HARD..!


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats sendshaz, Kavith and HMalhotra  Happy to hear that.


----------



## ALIPA (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats to both of you. Now team 8 is good right


----------



## ashkrs (Jun 10, 2013)

got grant ...from Team 08


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

ashkrs said:


> got grant ...from Team 08


congrats mate... 

Please share your timelines along with CO initial


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

Congrats 

onshore or offshore ???




ashkrs said:


> got grant ...from Team 08


----------



## ashkrs (Jun 10, 2013)

HarryAdd said:


> congrats mate...
> 
> Please share your timelines along with CO initial


Lodged 28th march..
Grant July2nd.


----------



## ashkrs (Jun 10, 2013)

Karen0510 said:


> Congrats
> 
> onshore or offshore ???


Onshore. Been here 3-4 years...then decided to apply for PR


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

*Alhamdulillah Visa Granted today *


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

*gOLDEN mAIL*

Dear All,

By Gods grace we received our grant !! Praise God !!
Thank you all for the updates and advices !!! 

Atlast we received the golden mail.....

Grant given  not yet decided when to leave but happiest to the core  :rockon::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Prayers and wishes to all who are waiting  God Bless .... Keep your hopes high


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

Karen0510 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By Gods grace we received our grant !! Praise God !!
> Thank you all for the updates and advices !!!
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

*Change in Adelaide Team Mail Id*

Hi,

Just to update, there is change in mail ids of Adelaide Team. Received this auto reply from the team. Hope this would be helpful.

"*IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
The following mail boxes will no longer be available:

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend*."

Note: I dont have any CO allocated yet. I have got responses on same day when mailed to old Adelaide Team 8 ids but the information was of no use.


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to update, there is change in mail ids of Adelaide Team. Received this auto reply from the team. Hope this would be helpful.
> 
> ...


thanks for the useful information.

so now there is only 1 team with different CO... hopefully this will speedup the process.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

HarryAdd said:


> thanks for the useful information.
> 
> so now there is only 1 team with different CO... hopefully this will speedup the process.


Hope so that our wait end soon.... All in all they are not able to handle and we are at the receiving end


----------



## narik534 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all,

got da visa 489 from team8


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to update, there is change in mail ids of Adelaide Team. Received this auto reply from the team. Hope this would be helpful.
> 
> ...


I have my CO from Team4 and yesterday I sent PCC to team4 address and got the same reply. Then sent the docs to new address of Adelaide team but didnt get any auto reply (like before) that my email has been received. Not sure if they havent setup acknowledgements or i should consider sending email again. However, i have uploaded the documents on visa portal already.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

narik534 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> got da visa 489 from team8


congrats


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

narik534 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> got da visa 489 from team8


Congrats ....is it FS or SRS ? whats ur anzsco?


----------



## narik534 (Jul 10, 2014)

sowmy said:


> congrats ....is it fs or srs ? Whats ur anzsco?


it's srs for nsw orana....mine is software engineer


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

exxpat said:


> I have my CO from Team4 and yesterday I sent PCC to team4 address and got the same reply. Then sent the docs to new address of Adelaide team but didnt get any auto reply (like before) that my email has been received. Not sure if they havent setup acknowledgements or i should consider sending email again. However, i have uploaded the documents on visa portal already.


Have had the same issue of no auto reply that my mail has been Received from the new mail ID.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I submitted Meds and PCC on 18 June 2014 and after 1 month I sent mail to my CO asking for update on my case and the CO from GSM team 8 initials JN replied the following. Any one has idea regarding this, does it means that my application is going through security check and how long can it take???

QUOTE

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

UNQUOTE


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

khalidshaikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted Meds and PCC on 18 June 2014 and after 1 month I sent mail to my CO asking for update on my case and the CO from GSM team 8 initials JN replied the following. Any one has idea regarding this, does it means that my application is going through security check and how long can it take???
> 
> ...


Khalid, It seems your case is gone to External Security Checks and it is very normal for citizens of Pakistan, Bangladesh etc.

Nothing to worry, however the checks would take 1 to 1.5 years for the result!

All the Best!


----------



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

Arunvas said:


> Khalid, It seems your case is gone to External Security Checks and it is very normal for citizens of Pakistan, Bangladesh etc.
> 
> Nothing to worry, however the checks would take 1 to 1.5 years for the result!
> 
> All the Best!


Thanks for reply, but what I have read in other post is the CO mentions if the case is sent for external check but here CO looks like have just sent a standard copy paste reply

what do u think


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

khalidshaikh said:


> Thanks for reply, but what I have read in other post is the CO mentions if the case is sent for external check but here CO looks like have just sent a standard copy paste reply
> 
> what do u think


Yes, this is a standard message and the below point confirms the external checks!

*"This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time."*


----------



## a777jju (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Guys I had applied for Visa subclass 190 for myself and entire family for South australia on 23rd April 2014, recieved mail from CO on 31st July , The CO has asked me for medicals and for spouse english proficiency supporting inspite of uploading certification from institute that her medium of studies was in english ..I have replied back to her with scanned copy of this certificate on 2nd Aug , I am still awaiting reply... I was worried that she might ask me again for more supporting like IELTS or pay the amount(which is high ) and in case of IELTS next date is Oct and result will be in oct end ... in that case 28 days also will be over , will the CO waits and if the CO waits will she then take more time to revert ?? any idea how this works guyz and what is the best option if she asks for more supporting here ?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

a777jju said:


> Hi Guys I had applied for Visa subclass 190 for myself and entire family for South australia on 23rd April 2014, recieved mail from CO on 31st July , The CO has asked me for medicals and for spouse english proficiency supporting inspite of uploading certification from institute that her medium of studies was in english ..I have replied back to her with scanned copy of this certificate on 2nd Aug , I am still awaiting reply... I was worried that she might ask me again for more supporting like IELTS or pay the amount(which is high ) and in case of IELTS next date is Oct and result will be in oct end ... in that case 28 days also will be over , will the CO waits and if the CO waits will she then take more time to revert ?? any idea how this works guyz and what is the best option if she asks for more supporting here ?


a777jju,
Did you submit the marksheets(transcripts) of education of your wife ??
From these docs CO would see that she had been studying in english.
It might help and support the english education letter from institute.

P.S. The english education letter should be on institute letterhead, attested copy to be scanned and uploaded.


----------



## a777jju (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks for the revert mate , I had already (before CO getting allocated) uploaded her marksheet and also english education letter both from school(cbse 12th) and from TESOL institute from where she did her diploma course of pre-primary english education , but Lina (CO) has written asking for english education supportings , she has even asked for Bio-pages of spouse which was also uploaded before , I have again sent scanned copies of same , assuming/hoping she may have missed . but just was wondering what is the rule if anyone is 12 th pass only and has done 120 hrs of external diploma course , are there any rule for submitting english language support letters ? since she also forwarded some rules which I am unable to get , my agent says , let us a)re-submit the documents already submitted (which I have done) (b)Meanwhile source these letters again (both from school and institute mentioning the start and end dates /years/ with duration and classes mentioned) and keep it ready , and in case CO reverts back asking for further proof we can then submit these letters and paralelly he is suggesting me that at this stage I should book ielts for her . but my worry is if it comes to this then it will take lot of time ! I am hoping she has missed these documents and she will now be satisfied . but btw does this happen ? do CO miss checking documents ??


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

Team 8 requested a proof for functional English for my 6 months daughter. They mistaken her with my wife. I have already uploaded my wife's proof of functional English , which is a letter from her college.

I contacted them 7 days ago , but no reply so far. How long should I wait ? I am really worried.. I called DIAC but they told me to wait for their email reply.


----------



## chris.ali (Nov 4, 2014)

khalidshaikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted Meds and PCC on 18 June 2014 and after 1 month I sent mail to my CO asking for update on my case and the CO from GSM team 8 initials JN replied the following. Any one has idea regarding this, does it means that my application is going through security check and how long can it take???
> 
> ...


Hi Khalid
Did you get the grant by now ?


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi,
could anyone please provide me with direct contact number of Team 8 GSM Adelaide.
thanks a lot.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*Do not contact any numbers given on the forum as there is no way of knowing whether they're legitimate*

Jo


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi All,
is there any maximum time limit for grant of visa under subclass 190 .
I have submitted all the documents asked by my case officer around 5 months back
but still I have not been granted the visa. In between I had frequent change of case officers who took months to answer my mails. PLEASE ADVISE ME WHAT TO DO ? I am about to reach the age limit for the points. I was allocated team Adelaide 08. 

whenever I mail GSM adelaide regarding the progress of my visa i get a reply like this :

Your visa application is currently being processed and undergoing standard checking. You will be notified if we require information at a later date


----------

